# what happened to cheap ice fishing



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

It seems like ice fishing is getting really expensive!!! You used to be able to have a homemade portable and a few spools of line with a couple cheap hooks and do pretty well. Now it seems like you have to have a 300-400 dollar vex with a 500 dollar ice house or you not catching anything. along with an abundance of lures that aren't cheap. I miss the days when you could go out with an old pickup or homemade ice house and drop a line in the water. :-?


----------



## jb7mmstw (Dec 2, 2005)

Lots of people still do it that way, Where I fish tere are more people without electronics and thorn brothers rod etc. than with them.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

its good to here it can still be done!!! :beer:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I still do things the old way, it was how I was tought. The only piece of electronics I have is my Polar Vision depth finder.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

GET WITH THE TIMES!!! 

(I just do what Dave Genz, Brian Brosdahl and InFisherman tell me to!)


----------

